# Onkyo TX-SR505 warm receiver



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone: I got a 5.1 set up consisting in one Onkyo TX-SR505,JBL Stage (Mains),LC1 (Center) JBL Tour (Surrounds) & JBL SW10 (LFE) and I noticed that the system is poor handling the high frequencies (Idk if being a budget setup has to do with this) when used in movies the sound is ok but when I throw a CD on it the highs are terrible so for music I only use the IPod to get the advantage of its internal equalizer, after several tests with audyssey I can’t notice any improvement. Has anybody encountered similar problem using same rig? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the Shack,

By looking at the specifications of your speakers your really pushing the 505 hard if you like to run it fairly loud. The Onkyo is only rated at 75Watts per channel and your JBL Stage speakers are rated at 85 to 150 RMS with a sensitivity of 90db. Thats going to be tough to run at any decent levels.
Have you run audyssey in a completely quiet room and are you placing the mic on a trypod?


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes I have run it on a tripod and in a very quiet room


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What mode are you running the Onkyo in when using the CD player? stereo, Direct, or one of the other surround modes?
Also how is your CD player hooked up to the Onkyo?


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

I run it on stereo and with the equalizer off


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

I run it in stereo with the equalizer in off the cd player is hooked through coaxial.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, Im not sure what else it could be....I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

Question:When the receiver is running Audyssey it overrides all settings or it runs the test based on the settings you have?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jmspiderman said:


> Question:When the receiver is running Audyssey it overrides all settings or it runs the test based on the settings you have?


Audyssey over rides some settings, things like speaker distance, levels and crossover can be changed but if you change the eq settings you basicly bypass it completely. If you run the test again it will over ride anything you have set.


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

So considering all this the Onkyo receivers (at least this model) would be in the warm side more than in the bright? because the reason I bought the JBL Stage (found a good deal in Amazon) was because I auditioned them back in the day when BB had them and I liked how they sound (driven by a Yamaha) crisp highs and decent volume so now I don't know what to think. By the way I forgot to tell you that I'm running the receiver with the treble control in the maximum that is +10db.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal experience with Onkyo has been that they are very neutral and flat they dont seem to color the sound much at all.


> I'm running the receiver with the treble control in the maximum that is +10db.


when you are running Audyssey do you have the treble control set at 12 o'clock (0)? having it set to +10 when Audyssey is doing its setup may cause your problem.


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes I always run Audyssey with the bass/treble to the max.I'll try later in the day with tone controls on 0db to see what happens.


----------

